# Leather Tool tote



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Tell them all you're the tool reviewer for ElectricianTalk and see if they'll send you them for "review". :jester:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I know a few guys that have the Ideal bag, it's a well made bag and will last for years but I'm not real impressed with them. They aren't laid out very well and they don't hold very much. 

If I were you I would go with a Veto Pro Pac bag. They will hold tons of tools, they actually make sense when you are working out of them and they are tough. They also wont soak up water and oil like a leather bag will. 

Check out the tool bag thread or search this site for Veto, there are plenty of pic heavy threads th check out.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Embral, over the years I bought lots of bags and pouches. I got tired of rooting through bags looking for what I needed and bought the Veto 4 or 5 years ago. It has held up beyond my expectations. It looks like it is brand new. I work in pump stations, treatment plants, boiler rooms etc. I could have saved a lot of money buying this first.

Charlie


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I like my Ideal Tough tote, holds just about everything I need, just depends on how you organize it.


----------



## Thedroid (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd like one of the Ideal leather bags, and I have a Veto pro pac. It all depends on what you do. If your doing service, and never know what your going to have to do, than the Veto is nice. 

I used to like to carry everything I could in my Veto, and it was way to heavy and bulky to lug around. Now I carry the essentials, and if the job might require more tools, than I bring them.

I wish Veto made a bag just a little smaller than the LC. I would buy it in the open top version right away.


----------



## dblkick (Jan 30, 2011)

I have the Ideal bag... I've had it for 20 yrs+ It had a great warranty! Bags are not for everyone, some prefer belts, but my Ideal leather toolbag has performed....

Dblkick, Dave


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

embral said:


> I have been interested in a leather tool tote for a while and am almost ready to pull the trigger but I am not 100% sure on what I want from one. The Ideal Premium one looks nice but Im not sure if its worth the price diffrence from the regular one and if it will hold up as long as the standard one. I noticed Occidental leather makes one and also CLC. Ive searched the entire tool bag pic forum and seen some good pics of what I think is the ideal tote and it looks nice. If you could give me any info on how you like it and what you dont like about it i would be most appreciative.
> 
> View attachment 5596
> 
> ...



Heres a link to the veto stuff the guys are talking about.. http://www.vetopropac.com/


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

This is a dumb question in a way but kinda valid:

How do you wash or clean leather bags and pouches? 

Or do you just not clean them?


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> This is a dumb question in a way but kinda valid:
> 
> How do you wash or clean leather bags and pouches?
> 
> Or do you just not clean them?


I spray mine off with a hose to knock the crap off, then I scrub with a hard bristled brush and dish soap, rinse again with the hose and hang on the line to dry.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> This is a dumb question in a way but kinda valid:
> 
> How do you wash or clean leather bags and pouches?
> 
> Or do you just not clean them?


Red wing boot oil...:thumbsup:


----------



## Goodyear (Jan 27, 2011)

Never cleaned mine and have had this one for 4 years now, I don't know how u would. Good question


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I use this stuff for my boots.

http://www.kiwicare.com/kiwimcmssite/us/products/outdoor/saddle-soap.html


----------



## embral (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replys. I currently have a veto XL closed top but im not impressed with it. I think the leather tote would work well but im just not sure what one to pick up.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> This is a dumb question in a way but kinda valid:
> 
> How do you wash or clean leather bags and pouches?
> 
> Or do you just not clean them?


I blow it off with a air hose, or dump the tools and clean it out, but I find grease gives it more character.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> This is a dumb question in a way but kinda valid:
> 
> How do you wash or clean leather bags and pouches?
> 
> Or do you just not clean them?


Empty it out and hit it with the air line if available. I also try and clean them with saddle soap and water once or twice a year.


----------



## embral (Jun 6, 2009)

Im wondering what kind of leather would be best, the premium or standard. I like the look of the premium but think the standard will be tougher and last longer. Anyone have some experience with the two?


----------

